# chef cuisinier - pour une femme



## Mnemosyne

Bonsoir!

Pour un chef cuisinier qui est femme, on dit encore _le chef cuisinier_, oui?

Je croyais qu'il n'y a pas de forme féminine pour _le chef cuisinier_, mais est-ce que c'est _la chef cuisinière_?

Je n'ai aucun contexte.  Je demande pour parler des chefs cuisiniers en général.    Ok, mais par exemple:

_Ce restaurant a un très bon chef cuisinier_ (mais c'est une femme)?


----------



## la traductrice

Je pense que ça sera "Chef cuisinière",n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci bien, La traductrice.  Est-ce que les francophones sont d'accord avec elle?


----------



## sunelav

Effectivement je crois qu'on dirait _la chef cuisinière._

De façon générale, c'est maintenant la mode politiquement correcte de transformer les noms uniquement masculin en nom à la fois masculin et féminin...

_Madame, le ministre (il y a quelques années) =>  Madame la ministre (maintenant)_


----------



## alma16

Ce restaurant a unE très bonNE chef cuisinière!


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci bien Sunelav, et merci Alma16.  En fait, Alma, je crois que c'est un peu différent au Canada, parce que les Parisiens ont beaucoup résisté la féminisation des métiers, non?  Mais au Canada c'est obligatoire.

Est-ce que presque toutes les personnes en France sont d'accord maintenant au sujet de la féminisation, Sunelav?  J'ai compris que beaucoup de personnes ne sont pas encore disposées à dire _LA professeur_ ou _LA médecine_ (particulièrement ce dernier!)


----------



## alma16

Tu as raison, ici nous avons tout féminiser!
On dit la professeure, avec un e à la fin
La médecin, pas de e.
Médecine c'est la science.
Je suppose qu'en France ils écrivent aussi la médecin et la professeure quand ils féminisent...


----------



## sunelav

En France on dit facilement "*ma* prof" (langage de tous les jours) mais malgré cela "*mon* professeur" me semble plus naturel même si la personne en question est une femme.

Par contre, on ne dit pas _la médecine _mais _la médecin_ pour désigner la personne (même si pour moi c'est plus naturel de dire _le médecin_ !). La médecine est ce que pratique les médecins.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bah, ce mode de pensée archaïque va bien finir par mourir de sa belle mort.
Je dirais aussi _la chef cuisinière,_ il n'y a pas de raison ! Non mais ! Et celui qui me dirait que c'est incompréhensible serait de salement mauvaise foi.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci beaucoup, Alma16, Sunelav, et Cath.S.!  Alors je vois que la coutume en France est en train de changer, et tout le monde le sait, mais peut-être encore quelques féminisations semblent "peu naturelles," ou elles sentent de la nouveauté.


Un "e" sur _professeur_, Alma, vraiment!  Intéressant!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que chef cuisinière me semble étrange. Je préfère cuisinière en chef qui me semble plus naturel (désolé Cath.S)

Ce ne sont pas uniquement les parisiens mais tous les français qui résistent à la féminisation des noms de métier (moi le premier je l'avoue). Dans deux générations, il en ira peut-être autrement mais il est trop tard pour moi. Il est pour moi grammaticalement logique de dire sa majesté à un roi ou sa sainteté au pape comme un chef cuisinier à une femme.


----------



## Littlmouse

Ehh non, on dit 'chef cuisinier' pour les deux sexes ! (Ex : 'Elle est chef cuisinier'). 

Certains métiers n'ont pas de féminin, comme 'maire', 'professeur', 'ministre'. La société française est encore assez conservatrice avec les fonctions traditionnellement occupées par des hommes.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que chef cuisinière me semble étrange. Je préfère cuisinière en chef qui me semble plus naturel (désolé Cath.S)



Bonsoir Lacuzon,

Et pour un homme, diriez-vous _cuisinier en chef_?  Ou est-ce que c'est le seul fait que c'est une femme qui vous donne des raisons de dire cela?


Ah, le désaccord sur la féminisation!  J'étais sûre que ça existait.  Encore la controverse, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Cath.S.

Mnemosyne said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Ah, le désaccord sur la féminisation!  J'étais sûre que ça existait.  Encore la controverse, tsk, tsk.


Bien sûr que cela existe, depuis l'apparition du féminisme - voire depuis Adam et Ève.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci bien Littlemouse.



Littlmouse said:


> La société française est encore assez conservatrice avec les fonctions traditionnellement occupées par des hommes.



Je ne sais pas quoi penser de ça.  


De toute manière, c'est très différent qu'au Québec, ou évidemment on féminise tout.


----------



## Mnemosyne

lectrice said:


> http://www.liberation.fr/vous/0101124151-je-me-souviens-du-gout-du-poulet-roti
> http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2009/03/07/569379-Villeneuve-Caroline-Ozanne-chef-cuisiniere.html



Ah ok, merci Lectrice.  Alors _chef cuisinier_ n'est pas l'un des métiers dont Littlemouse parlait (un de ces métiers sans féminisation).


----------



## Cath.S.

Ce qui est drôle, c'est surtout que les mêmes personnes qui ne veulent pas dire_* chef* cuisinière_ ne sont absolument pas gênées par l'emploi de_ cuisinière_ tout seul :
_Ma chère, il faudra donner son congé à *la cuisinière,* elle ne sait absolument pas préparer les lasagnes au tofu_.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que chef cuisinière me semble étrange. Je préfère cuisinière en chef qui me semble plus naturel (désolé Cath.S).


 Et de mon côté, je n'étonnerai personne en disant que je ne suis pas d'accord. Je pense comme Cath. 

D'ailleurs _cuisinier en chef _qui équivaut à _premier cuisinier ([...])_ ne se traduit pas de la même façon que _chef cuisinier ([...])_. 
À mon avis, c'est pareil au féminin. Donc : _un*e* chef cuisini*ère* / de cuisine._


----------



## Nicomon

Mnemosyne said:


> Ah ok, merci Lectrice.  Alors _chef cuisinier_ n'est pas l'un des métiers dont Littlemouse parlait (un de ces métiers sans féminisation).


  Mais *tous* les métiers ont une féminisation.  Certains sont seulement plus réticents que d'autres à le reconnaître.  

Par exemple la forme de «_ ministre_ » ne change pas, mais on dit (enfin, au Québec, on le dit) _*une/la* ministre._

Mnemosyne, en plus des liens que j'ai mis sur tes autres fils (chauffeur et menuisier), je mets *ce répertoire* de la BDL.  
On y trouve entre autres ceci, sous la lettre c - chef : 





> L’emploi de la   forme épicène, *la chef*, a été recommandé par l’Office de la   langue française *en 1986*.


 Mais bon, il faudra peut-être un autre 25 ans pour convaincre tout le monde.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Cath.S. said:


> Ce qui est drôle, c'est surtout que les mêmes personnes qui ne veulent pas dire_* chef* cuisinière_ ne sont absolument pas gênées par l'emploi de_ cuisinière_ tout seul



Quand on pense au rôle historique des femmes de subalterne (_cuisinière_) et rarement de la personne responsable du succès d'une entreprise commerciale (_chef cuisinier_), peut-être c'est un peu aussi ce qui fait peur.  


Mais, maintenant que tu nous as raconté ce fait...d'un autre côté, il me semble que peut-être ces gens-ci --- qui s'opposent au changement des noms de métier, ou (comme l'exemple que Lacuzon a donné dans mon autre fil sur presque le même sujet) des formules de politesse pour les membres d'une famille royale --- ne pensent dans beaucoup de cas qu'à la tradition.  Ils ne considèrent pas les connotations politiques, ou même --- logiques.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Nicomon said:


> Mais *tous* les métiers ont une féminisation.  Certains sont seulement plus réticents que d'autres à le reconnaître. ...Mais bon, il faudra peut-être un autre 25 ans pour convaincre tout le monde.



Apparemment.


Pour ce qui est de l'Office de la langue française, c'est un office québécois, non?  Et je comprends qu'au Québec on féminise - je veux dire, sans réticence  - tout.  Alors, peut-être les recommandations de l'Office de la langue française ne sont pas en vigueur en France.  

Mais, apparemment en France il y a beaucoup de gens qui sont d'accord avec toi.  Et il y a aussi beaucoup qui n'en sont pas.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, il s'agit bien du même genre de polémique.

En outre Nicomon a raison, cuisinier en chef est un peu différent de chef cuisinier.

De plus sans vouloir participer à la polémique concernant la féminisation des noms de métiers, je pense qu'une notion d'échelle de valeur entre en compte ici : Pour moi être "chef cuisinier" est plus prestigieux qu'être cuisinier ou cuisinière. Le problème dans chef cuisinière est certes que chef n'a pas de forme féminine distincte mais également que cuisinière fait aussi référence à l'outil. Ce qui explique que pour moi un chef cuisinier féminin soit plus prestigieux qu'une cuisinière fût-elle chef.

C'est clairement un jugement de valeurs cependant je ne pense être le seul à le partager. Qu'en pensez-vous Cath.S et Nicomon ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

En France, les choses en sont officiellement là : http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#feminisation


----------



## Mnemosyne

Lacuzon said:


> Pour moi être "chef cuisinier" est plus prestigieux qu'être cuisinier ou cuisinière. Le problème dans chef cuisinière est certes que chef n'a pas de forme féminine distincte mais également que cuisinière fait aussi référence à l'outil. Ce qui explique que pour moi un chef cuisinier féminin soit plus prestigieux qu'une cuisinière fût-elle chef.



Si compliqué....     (mais je comprends, après un peu de pensée)


----------



## Cath.S.

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, il s'agit bien du même genre de polémique.
> 
> En outre Nicomon a raison, cuisinier en chef est un peu différent de chef cuisinier.
> 
> De plus sans vouloir participer à la polémique concernant la féminisation des noms de métiers, je pense qu'une notion d'échelle de valeur entre en compte ici : Pour moi être "chef cuisinier" est plus prestigieux qu'être cuisinier ou cuisinière. Le problème dans chef cuisinière est certes que chef n'a pas de forme féminine distincte mais également que cuisinière fait aussi référence à l'outil. Ce qui explique que pour moi un chef cuisinier féminin soit plus prestigieux qu'une cuisinière fût-elle chef.
> 
> C'est clairement un jugement de valeurs cependant je ne pense être le seul à le partager. Qu'en pensez-vous Cath.S et Nicomon ?


Eh bien pour ma part, Lacuzon, je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je pourrais ajouter de nouveau ou d'original sur le thème. sinon que lorsque l'on me dit d'une femme qu'elle est cuisinière, chef ou non, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agit d'un équipement électroménager, que c'est uniquement une question de traditions et d'attachement à icelles et qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution, pour résoudre ce problème qui est loin de se limiter au domaine linguistique, que de prendre son mal en patience   et de faire en sorte que les prochaines générations soient moins sexistes que les précédentes.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> En outre Nicomon a raison, cuisinier en chef est un peu différent de chef cuisinier.


 Merci de le confirmer. 



> [...] Ce qui explique que pour moi un chef cuisinier féminin soit plus prestigieux qu'une cuisinière fût-elle chef.
> 
> C'est clairement un jugement de valeurs cependant je ne pense être le seul à le partager. Qu'en pensez-vous Cath.S et Nicomon ?


  Moi non plus, cuisinière ne me ferait pas penser à l'électroménager (d'autant plus que j'ai tendance à dire « poêle », à la québécoise). Je suis du même avis que Cath.  Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut «_ une/la chef_ » est attesté depuis 1986 au Québec, mais 25 ans plus tard... l'idée n'a toujours pas traversé l'Atlantique. 

Pour moi, dire _chef cuisinier féminin_, c'est comme dire _femme avocat/ministre_, plutôt que de dire _un*e* avocat*e*/un*e* ministre.  
_ 
L'ajout de femme ou de féminin est superfétatoire... et ma foi, un peu sexiste.


----------



## itka

> Pour moi être "chef cuisinier" est plus prestigieux qu'être cuisinier ou cuisinière.


 Je ne peux qu'approuver sans restriction ! Malgré le contre-exemple de "Libération", il est bien rare d'entendre parler de "chef cuisinière"... Je ne sais si cette appellation fait plaisir aux personnes concernées, en tous les cas, moi, elle me désole !


----------



## Nicomon

itka (bonjour ), je ne suis pas du tout étonnée de ta réponse. Je sais que la féminisation des titres t'énerve. 

Évidemment que _chef cuisinier_ est plus prestigieux que _cuisinier_. Tout comme _chef cuisinièr*e* _me semble plus prestigieux que _cuisinière_, tout court. 

Mais bon, je réagis en québécoise habituée à la féminisation de tous les titres de fonction. Alors, ne le féminisez pas si ça ne vous plait pas - dites par exemple _Madame Unetelle est chef cuisinier_ -  mais de grâce, pas de _femme chef cuisinier_ ou _chef cuisinier féminin._


----------



## Lacuzon

Mnemosyne said:


> Si compliqué....  (mais je comprends, après un peu de pensée)


 
Plus simplement, j'aurais l'impression de dévaloriser un chef cuisinier féminin si je l'appelais chef cuisinière au lieu de chef cuisinier.

@Nicomon : Je n'écris chef cuisinier féminin que pour préciser qu'il s'agit d'une femme, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de l'utiliser en titre. Sinon, comme tu le dis Nicomon, il ne s'agit pas tant de plaisir que d'habitude.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> (...)  mais de grâce, pas de _femme chef cuisinier_ ou _chef cuisinier féminin._


Salut Nico 
d'accord avec toi, ou alors, il faudrait dire_ homme chef cuisinier ou chef cuisinier masculin_. 

Dans le sens de supérieure hiérarchique, _l*a* chef _s'emploie très fréquemment en France.

Et comme cela me turlupinait, je suis allée vérifier le genre de _caput_, le mot latin signifiant _tête,_ qui nous a donné _chef._
Eh bien, c'est un neutre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que chef cuisinière me semble étrange. Je préfère cuisinière en chef qui me semble plus naturel (désolé Cath.S)
> 
> Ce ne sont pas uniquement les parisiens mais tous les français qui résistent à la féminisation des noms de métier (moi le premier je l'avoue). Dans deux générations, il en ira peut-être autrement mais il est trop tard pour moi.


Je n'étonnerai personne non plus en disant que je suis de l'avis de Lacuzon et Itka…  (Il n'y a donc pas que les Français qui résistent… encore et toujours à l'envahisseur! )



Cath.S. said:


> Ce qui est drôle, c'est surtout que les mêmes personnes qui ne veulent pas dire_* chef* cuisinière_ ne sont absolument pas gênées par l'emploi de_ cuisinière_ tout seul


Cela est plutôt normal étant donné que personne ne conteste le féminin de _cuisinier_, contrairement à _chef_. En effet, lorsque l'on met un mot comme _cuisinier_ en apposition à un terme comme _chef _que l'on considère comme ne pouvant être que masculin (je parle du genre du *mot*, bien entendu! ), on ne peut bien évidemment pas se résoudre à mélanger les genres et écrire _chef cuisinière_…



Nicomon said:


> Mais bon, il faudra peut-être un autre 25 ans pour convaincre tout le monde.


Non, sans doute un peu plus que cela étant donné que je ne suis pas convaincu, que je ne le serai sans doute jamais et que je compte bien vivre encore un peu plus que 25 ans! 



Nicomon said:


> Alors, ne le féminisez pas si ça ne vous plait pas - dites par exemple _Madame Unetelle est chef cuisinier_ -  mais de grâce, pas de _femme chef cuisinier_ ou _chef cuisinier féminin._


 Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord sur ce point.


----------



## securimedeu

le principe actuel est de féminiser pour valoriser

or une cuisinière est un objet !!! ==> je dirais le (ou la) chef cuisinier

dire à un client : "allez vous plaindre à la cuisinière" ou "nous avons une cuisinière de premier choix", c'est peut-être l'inviter à dialoguer avec un objet

à quand la cheffe-cuisinière ?????

il faut tout de même voir les limites de l'élasticité du français par rapport à la féminisation des noms : la conservateuse-cheffe n'est pas pour demain !


----------



## Cath.S.

securimedeu said:


> (...)
> dire à un client : "allez vous plaindre à la cuisinière" ou "nous avons une cuisinière de premier choix", c'est peut-être l'inviter à dialoguer avec un objet
> 
> Ah oui, vraiment ? Et quand on dit "mes compliments à la cuisinière", c'est de la gazinière quatre feux que l'on chante les louanges ?
> 
> à quand la cheffe-cuisinière ????? Quand tu voudras, je ne vois pas ce que cela pourrait bien avoir d'intrinsèquement choquant.
> 
> il faut tout de même voir les limites de l'élasticité du français par rapport à la féminisation des noms : la conservateuse-cheffe n'est pas pour demain Non, en effet, ne serait-ce que parce que le féminin de _conservateur_ est _conservat*rice*_.!


----------



## danny_1952

Voici ce qu'indique le Wikitionnaire à ce sujet: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/chef_cuisinier



.SingulierPlurielMasculinchef cuisinier
/ʃɛf kɥi.zi.nje/chefs cuisiniers
/ʃɛf kɥi.zi.nje/Féminincheffe cuisinière
/ʃɛf kɥi.zi.njɛʁ/cheffes cuisinières
/ʃɛf kɥi.zi.njɛʁ/


----------



## Nanon

J'avoue que le choix du Wiktionnaire me surprend un peu. Ce même site ne féminise pas chef d'orchestre en *cheffe d'orchestre, alors pourquoi cheffe cuisinière au lieu de chef cuisinière ?

Les cuisinières et les médias retiennent plutôt chef cuisinière :


> Aux fourneaux, la chef cuisinière Junko Ueda, assistée de Mikiko Matsubara, orchestrera la soirée en concoctant un large éventail de spécialités japonaises


Source : Le Berry

Ce fil qui est remonté me fait penser aux mères lyonnaises, jamais appelées _chefs _alors que c'était le travail qu'elles faisaient effectivement. Même si _mère _dans ce sens, pour les Lyonnais, est très honorifique, cette appellation provient du parler populaire, de la classe sociale d'où ces femmes étaient originaires. On se contente de les décrire en tant que _cuisinières_. Tout au plus parlera-t-on de _patronne _de tel établissement. Il s'agissait pourtant de très grandes cuisinières. Pas très juste, tout ça.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi aussi, je suis étonnée du choix du Wiktionnaire. J'ajoute cet extrait d'un des nombreux articles de la BDL au sujet de la *féminisation et rédaction épicène
*



> On forme le féminin des noms dont le masculin se termine en -_f_par l’ajout d’un _e_ muet. Cet ajout s’accompagne d’un changement de la consonne : _f_,consonne sourde, devient _v_, consonne sonore correspondante. On a par exemple : _créatif/créative, natif/native, sportif/sportive, veuf/veuve.
> 
> _Toutefois, pour le nom_ chef_, d’usage fréquent,* la forme que l’on pouvait attendre, chève, n’est pas attestée*. Les formes _cheffe_ et _cheffesse_ n’ont pas été retenues par l’usage, pas plus que la forme _cheftaine_*. La forme chef est devenue épicène; on dira donc : un chef et une chef. *On a également _un_ _grand chef_ et _une_ _grande chef_.


----------

